# How do I tell Java to do nothing?



## Daskill

How do I tell Java to do nothing in an if statement, ie:

If a certain condition is true:
do nothing
else:
do something


----------



## Chicon

This way, for example :
*
if (a == b) {}
else {
do something
}
*


----------



## klam

or you can just say:



HTML:


if (false)
   do something


----------

